

LISA Akoya - Amphibious light aircraft to be available in the US soon. - arjn
http://www.lisa-airplanes.com/

======
arjn
It competes with the Icon A5. Here are some additional links :

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LISA_Akoya>

[http://www.justluxe.com/lifestyle/aircraft/feature-1645924.p...](http://www.justluxe.com/lifestyle/aircraft/feature-1645924.php)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RqovFiz-Xw>

